

UNH team's breakthroughs in organic semiconductors - ashley
http://www.unh.edu/news/cj_nr/2010/feb/bp11molecule.cfm

======
ashley
In case you have access to electronic journals and want to see the paper.
<http://pubs.acs.org/cen/science/88/8803scic7.html>

Or Miller group homepage for more details and other projects:
[http://pubpages.unh.edu/~gpm/index_files/MG_Research_Project...](http://pubpages.unh.edu/~gpm/index_files/MG_Research_Projects.html)

